# Pooing and peeing in the house is stressing us out



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

OMG, we are getting so stressed with the number of times our 10 week old pup is pooing and peeing in the house. She will go outside to do her business and then a few minutes later you find another puddle or pile somewhere. I'm only feeding her twice a day morning and evening so god knows where she is finding it all from, she must poo 8 times a day most of which end up in the house and pee's are never ending!
I know you have to watch them constantly to look for signs they need to go but you just can't watch them 100% of the time. With our first pu Alfie who is 6 months now he has only ever poo'd once in the house, he was amazing and was house trained really quickly. I've been I'll this weekend with stomach flu so it was down to my husband to watch them, needless to say he was totally stressed with all the mess. I always leave a water bowl out in the kitchen, in thinking of taking it away for parts of the day to see if that helps. Any other help with this would be appreciated to prevent divorce proceedings!! 
I'm starting to regret having another pup now it's far too much trouble, just wish I could get this stage over and done with


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Can I ask what you're feeding her? Just wondering if it is a good quality food as the more fillers that's in the food the more waste that is produced! And are you crate training? Crate training helps to teach them to hold their wee for a bit (as they would rather wait and pee out of the crate).
When she does wee or poo outside are you making a huge fuss with lots of praise and reward. Naming it also helps. We use 'toilet' and when lolly was a puppy I would sing 'toilet' in a high pitched reward voice when she went (I'm sure the neighbours thought I'd flipped!) Now I can tell Lolly to go to the toilet which is handy when I'm going out and need to know she's been.

Also - at 10 weeks Lolly was having 4 small meals a day. Might help to reduce the amount she eats but feed more frequently. It might slow her digestive system down a little bit. Just a thought.

Another thought - does your puppy have the run of the whole house. It might be a good idea to contain her to 1 or 2 rooms which she will see as her 'home' and then introduce more of the house later when she is better toilet trained.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I found that Max would go out with Mandy and just play. So I ended up taking him out into the garden on his lead. The first day it took forever for him to go. But he got quicker each time and after three days I could just let him out again. So maybe your puppy is to busy playing and exploring when out, rather than doing the necessary.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The main thing to remember is they need to pee as soon as they wake up, as soon as they have finished playing and usually poo within 30 mins of eating when very young, so make sure you go out those times and I would say about every 30 mins as well (and of course if she is sniffing and zig-zagging/circling). It is very hard work and you do need to be watching them pretty much all of the time! the good thing is at that age they usually have quite a few naps when you can relax, is she crate trained? if she is clean in there you could leave her in there frequently, I know some have used it as a house training tool, It does seem like she is pooing quite a lot though, as Janet says maybe worth giving smaller meals, most pups stay on 3 meals a day until around 6 months - and does she have treats? if so maybe cut back on those. good luck.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are having such a difficult time . . and sick yourself also!! Hope your stomach flu has improved by this time.
I totally agree with smaller, more frequent meals! This will allow slower digestion and hopefully better emptying. I eagle eyed Carley so closely for 3 weeks I was exhausted! She would BARELY squat and it was hard to spot BEFORE it happened. We had lots of accidents, but I took her out every 30 to 45 minutes,(unless sleeping of cource), it was a pain, but paid off in the end. If I actually caught her in the middle of a pee or poo . .I would wisk her up and place her outside and say "pee outside Carley", if she then finished outside (or whenever she has success outside) I would make a HUGH fuss, praise and pet with "Good Girl, pee pee" or poo poo" whichever was the case.
I know your frustration . . she seemed much harder to train than Sami, and I thought it would be the other way around!! PLUS she had diarrhea from hades . . . not fun to clean off of carpet. My worse day was getting ready for work and already late as had taken them out 3 times already with no success. As soon as we got back in the 3rd time she squatted in the living area and I actually (cannot believe I did this) stuck my hand under her bum and caught the poo!!!! RAN . . GAGGING to the toilet and flushed it and washed hands bout 10 times!!! OHHH YUKKK!
Just wanted to cheer you up a bit and let you know most of us have been there!! Try some of the advise given and Great Luck to you!! It WILL get better!!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Nanci said:


> My worse day was getting ready for work and already late as had taken them out 3 times already with no success. As soon as we got back in the 3rd time she squatted in the living area and I actually (cannot believe I did this) stuck my hand under her bum and caught the poo!!!! RAN . . GAGGING to the toilet and flushed it and washed hands bout 10 times!!! OHHH YUKKK!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Brilliant! Can so understand the desperate frustration you must have felt! When they're older you can tell their friends...
> ...


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

lol . . I don't think anybody but poo owners would understand!! Right?? Your entire WORLD changes! I've been cleaning all day! Blasted leaves that have fallen in the yard are all over the house! They love to romp and roll in them! 
Just want Janene to know we have all had awful days that we want nothing more than to escape to a deserted island with a glass of vino and bon bons, basking in the sun!!
I would not trade my poos for anything!! They are always much more pleasure than pain!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

she is only 2 1/2 months old .she can only hold pee for about 2 hr. so you have to take her out at least every 2 hours.,ginger used to do the same thing but we started to make a big fuss over her pooing out side and then give her a cookie every time she went you can get training bits at the pet store,they are very smell.but dog love them and keep some in your pocket and when she goes pee or poo out side make a big fuss and give her a treat,but you have to remember she is still very young ok and have patients hope this helps....Lumpy


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I had to whip Bonnie outside every half hour at the beginning it was exhausting. Fortunately I was on holiday so had the time. She took a while to get the hang of it! She also weed if she got excited or stressed. It does get better I promise you!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Janene - poor you! 
I hope that you are feeling better today and more able to cope... And that Nanci's story of poop catching cheered you up! It made me laugh!
I think you've just hit the puppy blues...
It will get better. We are not all on here complaining about our grown up puppies/dogs messing and wetting in the house all the time so it really will get better and little Bess will get the idea, eventually.
Of course when the wonderful Alfie was at this stage the weather was better, the evenings and the mornings were lighter it was easier to spend more time outside...
Once beautiful cheeky Bess is old enough to go out for walks she will probably get into more of a routine.
In the mean time confine her to the kitchen, unless you have the energy to be extremely vigilent.
Have some chocolate and a drink - don't wish up her cute tiny puppy stage it will be gone so quickly and you'll look back at this thread and remember how awful you felt and how wonderfully it has all turned out!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I had to whip Bonnie outside every half hour at the beginning it was exhausting. Fortunately I was on holiday so had the time. She took a while to get the hang of it! She also weed if she got excited or stressed. It does get better I promise you!


Tess, Roo sounds just like Bonnie. At 6 months Roo is only now just starting to go to the back door..it has been hard work and a totally different experience from Obi. When did Bonnie get dry and did she ever stop wetting herself with excitement? 

To the OP, dealing with accidents in the house is hard work and not nice when you're not feeling well but just remember it's a phase and won't last forever (although Roo is testing me...) so hang on in there :hug:


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Have you had her checked by the vet? Eight poos a day is excessive, are they formed or loose? She may have an allergy to something in her feed often they do not tolerate cereal well. As you already have done the puppy thing with your other dog you rightly have an expectation of what to expect so I would get it checked out.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

I also am concerned about how often they are pooing, but do they eat the meal in the one go or do they pick at it? (make them eat it when it is given, not picked at, as it will make them poo less but more frequently). As soon as they waken up, take them outside and don't take them in until they pee (unless it is too cold, in which case training them to at least go to an easy to clean area with newspapers or something which will encourage even 'accidents' to be less stressful).
I like to teach dog's to go to a set place if they can't get out so they don't need to feel guilty, and it is easier to clean up. As usually doing toilet in the house without 'making effort to go to the right place' can sometimes show when some health concerns are beginning.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

At 10 weeks Polly was pooing at least 8 times a day (pretty runny - urgh...) and this went on until she was about 14 weeks. Then it gradually reduced to once or twice a day and formed. 

Toffin
x


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> she is only 2 1/2 months old .she can only hold pee for about 2 hr. so you have to take her out at least every 2 hours.,ginger used to do the same thing but we started to make a big fuss over her pooing out side and then give her a cookie every time she went you can get training bits at the pet store,they are very smell.but dog love them and keep some in your pocket and when she goes pee or poo out side make a big fuss and give her a treat,but you have to remember she is still very young ok and have patients hope this helps....Lumpy


Trouble is she can't hold it for 2 hours wish she could. Sometimes she pees the tiniest amount it's not worth doing it. We take get out every half hour and we still manage little accidents in the house


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

2 hours is a long time at that age I would have thought. I am sure i was out with Teddy a lot more often. Och, you are not feeling well, Janene, and I know it is very stressful anyway, but hang on in there - it will get better.:hug:


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

Nanci,

Your version of catching the poo (GAG!) had me laughing so hard! thanks for making my day. I've raced to pick up our little Sophie so many times, but I haven't gone that far...yet!
Thanks again for sharing!

Sophie's Mom


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That seems like a long time ago now!! I'm a nurse and have seen all kinds of yuckky things I had to deal with . . but that along with the awful SMELL really made me gag!! I was sooo desparate that day . . obviously!! lol


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

you know with ginger she is all most 7 months old and she is just now house broken but will have one in the house .some times and mostly it is my fault for not listen to her.my last dog buffy my cocker, we brought her home she was 9 weeks old..i put papers down by the door and buffy went right to the door so i opened it and she went out on the grass and pooed i all most fell over.the only time she ever went in the house was when she was sick one time.unbeliveable.ginger took a lot of running after, but it will all be worth it ..ok ,,,lumpy


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lumpy, our dog Steffi ( sadly no longer with us  ) she was the same, house trained super quick! Jasper has loads of poops and pees in the house. Drives us bonkers, he is 5 months so hopefully it won't be long now! He goes out and asks to go out but he is do busy with puppy stuff and forgets  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Janene,

You definitely do sound stressed. Our pup is 17 weeks today and I thought it would never end, some books say that they should never be allowed to go in the house! Well Monty obviously did not read that book! It was never ending on my cream berber carpet! (purchased 8 years pre-puppy) White Wine Vinegar diluted with 50% water really works.

We are also using puppy pads and a holder as being in a town house I did not know where to start with the getting him into the garden down a flight of stairs from the kitchen.

We were talking yesterday and neither of us can remember clearing up an accident, it just kinds of happens that they get the hang of it.

Monty usually only has 3/4 poos a day and I took lots of advice from this forum and kept a log of when we when which helped loads.

They are such fun dogs and it does get better.... even though it might not seem so now.


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Our Amber is just over 15 weeks and we had a single dry night the other night. This was followed by the day from hell where she decided to be a total monster as well as forgetting all her toilet training. She had a wee about 4 times in the house, at least I suppose by the back door. Then overnight, she had a really big poo and wee, frustrating isn't in it!
Before that, she was slowly getting the hang of it, and was going to the back door to let us know. Granted, her training hasn't been helped by the "glorious" weather we've had lately.
We were spoiled though as our last doggy cracked training in 2 days and then we had 14 years where we never had to think about it.

New puppies are certainly hard work, thankfully, you get years of lovely company to make up for it. 
(I keep telling myself that when she is biting and running around like a lunatic  )


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Our puppy had a UTI at 11 weeks. That is why she was having sudden accidents shortly after going outside. We thought we were on our way to good days and then it reversed itself for a weekend. Sure enough that Monday morning the vet confirmed an infection. 2 days after taking med, she was fine. Does occasionally have an accident but that is usually our fault not taking her out on time. Good luck.


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, yesterday did not start well, got us up at 6.00am barking constantly at top of her lungs. The neighbours are complaining about the noise, it's driving us to distraction. Had the biggest poo from a small dog I've ever seen in the house. Ughh. If we don't get this sorted, I think I'll lose it.
At least she spent the day in the company of other dogs so hopefully, watching them go toilet may have given her some clues as to where an when. He says, in vain hope.
If we could get a dry night through a week, we'd be on the right track.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

colkai do you take Amber out for a lead walk around the block, whatever the weather around 9:30pm before putting her to bed?
If you don't I would advise that you do so, that way you will know if she has emptied before going to bed.
You may also need to do the same at 6:00am if that is when she is waking - longer walks during the day with plenty of off lead opportunities will all help.
Just letting her out in the garden on her own is unlikely to help her become house trained.
It won't last, if you give her lots of supervised opportunities and praise her when she does what she needs to do outside, it really will quickly improve.


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Marzi,
Due to our lovely weather lately, (part of the problem), she has only recently started on walks. She didn't like the lead at first, but that's another story.  Whenever she is out, we always supervise, so we can give the appropriate praise when she has "performed". At night, she does go poo and wee, but it doesn't seem to make any difference.
Frustratingly, if she sleeps in the bedroom, then she is clean all night and only wants to go out around 7:15. However, we do not want her to get into the habit of thinking she can sleep in the room, neither of our previous dogs did. We are going to try setting the alarm early, (ugh), to see if we can pre-empt her for the next couple of nights. If it works, we'll then start slowly pushing the time forward in 5 min intervals.
If we lived in a detached house, we'd be inclined to grit our teeth and put up with the noise so she understood "Little Miss Stroppy Bark" will not get her way, but the complaints from neighbours is a big issue so that route is out.
For sure, it is "Amber in strop mode" as we can already distinguish between her play, worry and "pay attention to me NOW" barks. 
If that doesn't halt the barking, I'm considering a citronella collar, but really, I'd rather not resort to that as I cannot think it would be good for them to spend the night wearing and it is always a "first thing in the morning" issue. Plus, I'd think it was difficult to get her little head down comfy with one of those things on, even if it is safe, which means she's more likely to have a disturbed sleep, so we would too.
If we can crack this and start getting some better rest, it will give us more energy to face handling her during the day.
Have to say, it's more difficult as my wife has MS and suffers badly with fatigue and other issues, so sleep is critical for her health. For myself, I am pretty much used up in terms of nerves, so really hoping we can sort this, or at least improve it, before we run out of options.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow! Sounds as if you are in for a battle of wills then. I think I'd just give in and put her bed in your room, unless she snores louder than she barks! YOu may find that once she has established a good sleep pattern you can move her bed outside your room, along the corridor etc until it is where you want it.
They are very sociable dogs and do like to be with their people. Kiki has a Miss Bossy Knickers bark when she wants to be played with, cuddled or fed... so she is not perfect, but having children and being a strong believer of fresh air being good for dogs and kids, Kiki is normally tired by the time we get to bed time!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

When Coco was younger and we went through a stage of non stop accidents, alot of it was me not remembering to let her out often enough, so in the end I used to set the timer clock on my oven to beep every half hour to remind me to let her out, then over the next week or so I moved it to 45 mins then an hour and so on. I sometimes even do it now, set it for a certain time as I still tend to forget she may need to go out for a pee between walks. Hang on to the fact, it does get better before you know it!


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Marzi,
Yep, she is a LOT of work. The up side of that though is she tends to recover well in new situations. Just not sure yet if one is worth the other. 
We decided last night on a "half way house" tack, I set my alarm for just after 6.30am, got up, she had started to get agitated but, today at least, has not done anything in her crate. Let her out, had wee and poo, so gave her some "well done" praises. Then scooped her up once she came back in, she cuddled up to my wife in bed and we managed to grab another 30 mins or so. IF, (and that's a big IF), we can string a few days like that together, I will feel like progress has been made.
On the up side, she doesn't kick off gonig to bed and is good when either of us has to get up in the night, no fuss. It's definitely a morning thing, if we can crack that and get some sleep and dry times, I think we will both feel better and our health will improve.

Amber, well, she is currently running around with her soft toy, (as big as she is), squeaking it merrily and doing her "happy growl". One thing you can't deny about her, she sure knows how to enjoy herself. First night of puppy training tonight, that will be, errr, interesting. Lack of sleep for her does not seem to be an issue. YAwwwnn.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well even now with ginger being house broke and haven't had an accident min about 2 weeks now ,if she is playing hard with her toys and dashing about like a crazy puppy i will let her out in my yard ,and go out with her and run the heck out of her(also good for me to )but she will run in a big circle and i will keep chasing her ,then finely she will stop and poo.then we go9 in side and she will usually lay down and sleep,that is the advantage of haveing a 1/2 acre yard,she can run to her heart content


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lumpy, get Suger to take a photo of you chasing Ginger - I would love to see that!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Haaaaaaaa Haaaaaaa ,,you want to see make an as* of my self huh,,LOL.i just chase her for a few steps,and then i stop and she keeps going ,and when she slows down i chase her for another few steps well i will say at 76 most of my running days are over and i even got COPD also.so that is a run stoper there to.but i will see what i can do Haaa Haaa what i really need is for some one to tell me how to stop her from jumping up on people ..


----------

